# Temp Control Stuff :P



## n0ugh7_zw

Basically a place for people to post stuff like TCR values that work well for them, maybe some CSV files for use in eScribe, that kind of thing. 

I'll get the ball rolling with this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

TCR values for mods other than the Evic VTC Mini. I have used the values for SS304 and NiFethal52 with good effect on the SX Mini M.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Cespian

So, prior to seeing @n0ugh7_zw OP, I didn't know that there was a difference between SS316 and SS316L (well I didn't know that SS316 existed and thought the L was just left out for abbreviation purposes. 

A quick google search and cross referencing a few non-vape-related forums taught me that SS316L has a lower carbon content than SS316 and because of the higher Carbon content in SS316, "it can lead to sensitization and precipitation of Chromium Carbide at the grain boundaries making it more susceptible to intergranular corrosion" (ya, thats where things started flying over my head too), but it appears that this is the case during welding only (or other reasons to heat to very high temp) which requires a CR@P load of heat (in excess of 800 degrees fahrenheit or 430 degrees Celcius if I understood the posts correctly). It also appears that the resistance would be identical at the same diameter.

In my understanding, there would be no difference (or added risks) between these 2 wire types because in normal operation, our mods/tanks/batteries would explode before achieving those temps; however, if any of you fellow vapers know a bit more about the difference between SS316 and SS316L then please do advise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ross44

This is great, i just got the cuboid and have no idea what these settings are for. Is this about trying to get a better vaping experience or is it more about getting the temperature as accurate as possible? iv only got 316L but i am keen to experiment with it.


----------



## blujeenz

Ross44 said:


> This is great, i just got the cuboid and have no idea what these settings are for. Is this about trying to get a better vaping experience or is it more about getting the temperature as accurate as possible? iv only got 316L but i am keen to experiment with it.


Your device polls the wire coil and equates the wire resistance with a heat value in deg C, using feedback it maintains a constant temp.
It does this by knowing what the resistance coefficient is ...TCR value that you enter into its flash memory via the gui.

Pretty clever way of not letting the temp go beyond burning cotton wick territory.. ie a better vape for you and kinder on the juice, both from an economy point of view as well as not caramelising due to high temps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Thanks @n0ugh7_zw great info

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

OK! so gents (and ladies) heres my next contribution.

*UD SS316L DNA200 Profile*

This is the profile I'm currently using on my DNA200.

First up heres the curve (off of steam engine)




ok, the forum won't let me upload a CSV.

So here are the values (Just copy and past into notepad and change the file extension to .csv)

_"Temperature (degF)","Electrical Resistivity"
-58,0.923064
68,1
212,1.08
302,1.126
392,1.168
482,1.207
572,1.246
800,1.3369666667_

Alternatively, here is a link to one I made earlier  
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ymiy6zw1sf6k8mp/UD_SS316L_DNA200.csv?dl=0

Right, so I'm running a SS316L build in my Sapor RDA

Wire: *SS316L *_(UD) *| *_Gauge: *24 | *Wraps: *6 Per Coil *(Spaced)* | *ID: *3.5MM | *Resistance: *0.16 OHMS | *Preheat: *200W | *Temp: *245C |* Power: *75W*


So hows it vape? Put simply it is the most saturated tasty vape I've ever had, bar none. So far I've only come across one rub. 245C is pretty far beyond the flashpoint of cotton, so if you vape it a lot when its dry you will singe the wick. but its best to think of it like this, its a super slo-mo dry hit, so you always catch it before any damage is done to your wicks.

I'm also finding that i can pump crazy amounts of juice through this setup between wickings. First wick was 75mls (not really special) second wicking is still going 180mls+ later... 

This is a picture from the rewicking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

my question. would the tcr value be different between dual coil and single coil?


----------



## Andre

Kolashnikov said:


> my question. would the tcr value be different between dual coil and single coil?


No, not as far as I know, but you might want to adjust your other variables (Joules/Watts and Temperature) accordingly.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NewOobY

thanks for the awesome post bro @n0ugh7_zw its really helpful . I haven't tried SS yet, being going strong with claptons - I'm more of a flavor chaser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

So last night I did a build with SS316 on a Vortice RDA (26g at 0.25ohms, scottish roll wick) and I must say that for the first time I get the whole temp control thing. I went off dripping as I have a tendency to not pay attention and then ending up with a very unpleasant dry hit. SS and TC works brilliantly, no more dry hits and I'm sure the cotton will last much longer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Phillip868

JB1987 said:


> So last night I did a build with SS316 on a Vortice RDA (26g at 0.25ohms, scottish roll wick) and I must say that for the first time I get the whole temp control thing. I went off dripping as I have a tendency to not pay attention and then ending up with a very unpleasant dry hit. SS and TC works brilliantly, no more dry hits and I'm sure the cotton will last much longer


Hi, may I ask you to please post a pic of the vortice build, one from the top and one from the side. The reason I ask is that I have a 26g titanium build in mine with scottish wick, I am just not feeling it like I did with 24g Kanthal. I know I am doing something wrong. Pics would help.
Thanks


----------



## JB1987

@Phillip868 Not a problen, here you go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phillip868

JB1987 said:


> @Phillip868 Not a problen, here you go.
> 
> View attachment 44907
> 
> View attachment 44908


Ahhh, , mine was too high. Will try again. Thanks a bunch.

What temp and power do you use? I use 45w at 210deg C.


----------



## JB1987

@Phillip868 I'm running at 200 C and 40 Watts, anything above that is a bit too hot for me


----------



## Phillip868

JB1987 said:


> @Phillip868 I'm running at 200 C and 40 Watts, anything above that is a bit too hot for me


Maybe thats the reason I dont enjoy it, I did try it now at the temp you use, a bit cooler, but I am getting a little better flavour. I have yet to try SS, I read on Steam engine that If I use the Ti preset with SS wire, I have to set the temp way lower to get to an actual 200C. Can anyone confirm if this does indeed work. I have 60w Istick.


----------



## JB1987

Phillip868 said:


> Maybe thats the reason I dont enjoy it, I did try it now at the temp you use, a bit cooler, but I am getting a little better flavour. I have yet to try SS, I read on Steam engine that If I use the Ti preset with SS wire, I have to set the temp way lower to get to an actual 200C. Can anyone confirm if this does indeed work. I have 60w Istick.



I start the temp low on a new build and then increase until I get the right flavour, I've never used titanium though. I use the standard SS316 setting on the Evic VTC Mini, not sure about the Istick unfortunately.


----------



## sabrefm1

anyone build a micro coil yet with SS316L or wont this work only spaced coils


----------



## Andre

sabrefm1 said:


> anyone build a micro coil yet with SS316L or wont this work only spaced coils


Yes, SS works perfectly well for contact (micro) coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

sabrefm1 said:


> anyone build a micro coil yet with SS316L or wont this work only spaced coils



I built dual SS contact coils in the Goblin Mini and it works perfectly fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

In light of my DNA200 being KIA, I'm using my VTC Mini, and I tell you what, the TC on this little bugger works pretty well!

Rocking my sapor setup on it, with a TCR of 92 (UD 316L) and ye, its rocking at 245C


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Just built my Zephyrus V2 with 26G UD 316L

7 Wraps per coil, 2.5mm ID contact coils.

Have to say I'm getting a better vape using Joyetechs SS316 setting, as opposed to using a custom TCR... It's much warmer, and the power drops off a lot less dramatically as you drag longer.

Vaping a fairly delicate grape + menthol juice, and the flavours really damned good 

I guess what remains to be seen is if my wicking game is just on point, and its keeping up. or is the Joyetech profile just that good.


----------

